# Outstanding videos to forget about Corona!



## Piano4 Life

Hi guys, what do you think about the young piansit's YouTube channel? In my opinion she does lovely videos and puts great effort. I like how she plays Rachmaninov. Let me know what you think about it 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTlNM93yxoFtut8UmlzeZ7Q


----------



## Piano4 Life

*prdocues great videos


----------



## pianozach

Big hands.

Yeah, she's choosing some virtuoso material, and looks deadly serious when playing it. 

She's the real deal.


----------



## Piano4 Life

Haha I also thought so about her hands. They somehow unfold like legs of a spider (creepy I know...) :lol:


----------



## PWoolfson

Piano4 Life said:


> Hi guys, what do you think about the young piansit's YouTube channel? In my opinion she does lovely videos and puts great effort. I like how she plays Rachmaninov. Let me know what you think about it
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTlNM93yxoFtut8UmlzeZ7Q


Yes I enjoyed her playing very much, not only the Rachmaninov but also the Scarlatti


----------

